# True Colours Arabian Horse



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity. I was wondering what people think about the SE Arabian stallion True Colours. I don't really know a lot about him so some information would be cool to. My Arab is a true colours son so I would like to hear some cool info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only seen him in the Arabian magazines, he looks like a very nice horse. His grandsire, Dalul, was just such a gorgeous horse and had a lot of substance. Do you have any photos of your horse? If he looks like his sire, he's got to be really gorgeous.

True Colours - StraightEgyptians.com - Arabische Pferde Online - Arabian Horse Online

I read that he was exported to Italy, not sure how true that is or when that was.... here is a video I found of him, appears to be over in Israel. I am not a fan of how they show the Arabians at halter, they get the horses too riled up, but I have to say, he is a really nice horse.







Here is a photo of Dalul...


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thats awesome! Heres some picture of my horse, I think he looks a lot like True Colours.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He sure is a handsome boy, I like him! You can sure see his sire and his Egyptian breeding in him, he gets his color from Dalul I imagine. Very nice! What are your plans with him? How old is he? What kind of bloodlines does his dam have? Sorry about all the questions, LOL, I'm sort of a pedigree hound, Arabians have been my life and my love.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You have a cute little guy, but I'm partial to SE Arabians!


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's 6 years old and we are getting ready to start endurance racing. We also do some western and english stuff too. I don't really know a lot about his dam, her name is Farasha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you know what year Farasha was born in? I could possibly look her up..... there are a lot of Arabian mares with that name. Endurance sounds like a blast, Arabians do very well at that.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not sure when she was born but here is her pedigree
Farasha Arabian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Your boy is very nicely bred! I remember both Halimm and *El Mareekh.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's awesome!!! I'm horrible with pedigrees, I'm glad someone knows what's what.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He has a lot of very well-known horses up close in his pedigree, and many of them have extensive show records, most definitely very well-bred. Dalul used to be owned by Stonebridge Farms in London, Ontario..... if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

what kind of show horses are they? Halter? Sorry for all the Q&A, i find this really interesting.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, mainly halter. No problem at all with questions, I love to talk about Arabians!


----------

